# CANCUN and the RIVIERA MAYA--A sacred paradise



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Hi Amigos, :hi:

Im starting this thread to show some cityscapes and natural wonders that can be found in Cancun and the Riviera Maya. Within this journey we´ll see some of the developments (and the efforts to preserve the natural environment) in the region over the past 30 years.


:cheers:




Lets start our journey in the city of Cancun, a city created and planned by the government as a Touristic Destination in the late 70s and that today accounts almost 500,000 inhabitants and receives more than 3 million of Tourists per year (8.25 millions received per year in the state).

Pics posted by Roccocancun / Skyscrapercity

Cancun 1970


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Cancun Today

Pics from Flickr / Britsincancun.





































Pics by Digilmalle / Flickr









Pics by Butch O / Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pics by Mike 68 from Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

At the very heart of Cancun we still can find mayan ruins as el rey and some untouched beaches..

Pics by Blazer Man / Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Down in the Riviera Maya and about a 30 minute drive from Cancun there are beautiful Cenotes to make some scuba. A Cenote is a hole or underground cave in the Yucatan Peninsula that represents the main entrance to an underground lake / river. The Mayans considered the Cenotes as sacred places and they used them to perform their sacrifices or their purification rituals. 

There are hundreds of Cenotes in the Peninsula, and it is usual to discover a Cenote in the backyard of a new house / development (sometimes you just have to drill a few yards in the land and there you have a new brand private cenote).

Pics by great pohotographer Lance Gardner / Flickr


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

The blue of the Gulf waters is something to respect!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Good ol' Cancun.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> The blue of the Gulf waters is something to respect!



I respect those shades too Pegasus...

I love those sunny days when you just cant realize whether the blue is from the sea or cames from the sky....

Pick from Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

elbart089 said:


> Good ol' Cancun.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

That beauty!!! Amazing Cancun!!!!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

wow


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

As a well-travelled Mexican I feel deeply ashamed of never have been to Cancún yet. But that has to change very soon.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

...a lor of changes from 1970


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Assemblage23 said:


> As a well-travelled Mexican I feel deeply ashamed of never have been to Cancún yet. But that has to change very soon.


Sounds like you will be on vacations soon!!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Shezan said:


> ...a lor of changes from 1970



:lol:.....and still growing...but in a lil more sustainable way..


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Isla Mujeres: Garrafon Eco Park*

Lets take a tour to Isla Mujeres (Women Island). 
The island is just a 20 minute boat trip away from Cancun and was the last home of the famous Jacques Custeau. There he find the peace to live his last days very close for his truly love: the underwater world.

Garrafon Eco Park is located at the southern tip of the island and its perfect for snorkeling and water activities.

**Underwater pics from Simeon Dimitriv 
**Landscapes from dttraveller.com / flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nothing better than clubbing in Cancun....(the sacred paradise for Mexican clubbers  )

**Pics from Nectar Bar and Me by Melia / Flickr.























































And Cocobongo, for those who like crazyness..**cocobongo / flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun: Isla Dorada district*

Isla Dorada district in Cancun is one of the oldest upscale neighborhoods on the city, there you may find good shopping and fine restaurants to "cure" your last night hangover...:lol:


**Pics by Francisco Juarez / Flickr and by realestatecancun.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

cancun es lo maximo


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice, very very nice; thanks for those photos kay:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

xavarreiro said:


> cancun es lo maximo


I think the same.....


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Really nice, very very nice; thanks for those photos kay:



Your welcome Chris.....glad you like those pics..


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cobá*



About a 2 hour drive trip south of Cancun (and about a 30minute drive deep into the Mayan Jungle from Tulum in the Riviera Maya) we´ll find Cobá.

Cobá was an ancient sacred Mayan city and a major trading center between the years 500 to 900 AD. The city connected the trading between Chichen Itza and the Caribbean Mayan communities in that period. Some archeologists think the city rise up to 50,000 inhabitants but after 900 AD the city just colapsed (as the Mayan culture as well) and today we just have some ruins to remember its golden ages.

The following pics shows Cobas Mayan Architechture and views of the Lagoons and Cenotes of the area.


Eliseo Rivera / Flickr








Richard Siemens / Flickr








Polyatar Girl / Flickr








Polyatar Girl / Flikr








Jhonn Biessel / Flickr








Jhonn Biessel / Flickr








Jhonn Biessel / Flickr








Jhonn Biessel / Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr








Flickr


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing place... and a great compilation of pics.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Geoce :wave:



Sometimes some awckward things happens in paradise too. This piece of paradise stands right in the south of the Hurricane Corridor of the Atlantic. The Yucatan Peninsula has a long story of hurricane impacts (just as florida and the US Eastern Coast), that unfortunatley has left some sad moments. But fortunatly those experiences had left a very well prepared society and Cancun experiences has been taken as a Disaster Recovery Success worldwide. Last Wilma Hurricane experience left no people injured despite Wilma was stronger than Katrina and recovery takes just a few weeks after the hit.

Yes there is a Hurricane risk, but the society learn to deal with that, and the impact in tourism has been very low. They just learn that is a renewal process of the nature and the post-hurricane days are used by the society to made those building improvements they just left for these ocassions. After a Hurricane hit, Cancun and the Riviera just rebirth new and stronger than before.
**Pics from brittsincancun.com

The post Hit images:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*The re-birth*

Cancun post-hurricane recovery....

**Pics by Phitophile / Chrismar / Mike68 / Mc Clure / Phitophile / provoost / Blazer Man / Flickr.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

:drool: the place is simple beautiful 

thanx for sharing :applause:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun Shopping..*

Cancun has some very fine shops to look after a beachday......malls, salesvendors and mexican handcrafts / stores are everywhere...so be aware and dont let your credit card to your girl / boy ......you will be sorry...:lol:

**pics by reesespiecies /flikr








ptinicio / flickr








onerob / flickr








Net








brittsincancun.com








brittsincancun.com








coprolalia / flickr








giloo / flickr


----------



## Texan#1 (Nov 20, 2002)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## dm-civil (Mar 10, 2007)

ahhh... la riviera maya...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Clubbing*

For those who skip the beach and tours and wake up just after the sunset to enjoy the nightlife here are some tips:

For the springbreaker style party: Señor Frogs
Pics by brittsincancun.com


















For a Local style party: Daddy O
Pics by daddyO official page














































But if you want to end totally screwed up: sh&%tty Cocobongo and The City

Pics by brittsincancun.com









Pics by brittsincancun.com









Pics by Curtis Kuhn / Flikr


















Pics by Janet Galore / Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

bOrN2BwILd said:


> :drool: the place is simple beautiful
> 
> thanx for sharing :applause:


You are very welcome here dude...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Texan#1 said:


> Awesome pictures!



Thanx a lot Texan...such a great pics taken by great photographers.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

dm-civil said:


> ahhh... la riviera maya...


Later i will post more pics of the surrounding areas of cancun in the Riviera Maya...:cheers:


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Quintana Roo has the best beaches in Mexico and great mayan cities. Love Cancun, hope to come back soon.

Great thread, great photos and info, thanks isakres.


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

^^

TOO MUCKING FUCH !!!!

jajajajajajajajaj


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

master-mata said:


> Quintana Roo has the best beaches in Mexico and great mayan cities. Love Cancun, hope to come back soon.
> 
> Great thread, great photos and info, thanks isakres.


Thank YOU Master Mata...you have to come back soon....I mean, with all those low cost airlines flying to cancun, you just cant miss it. (Ive cathed rates as low as USD$60 round trip from Monterrey by Viva aerobus or USD$99 from Mex City by Mexicana)...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

jetmty1 said:


> ^^
> 
> TOO MUCKING FUCH !!!!
> 
> jajajajajajajajaj



That DadyO sign is just awsome.....:lol:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Playa del Carmen*



Lets take a plane in Cancun and lets fly to Playa del Carmen to land Skydive style!! :rock:

**Pics from skydive cancun and skydive playadelcarmen webpage.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malecon Tajamar, pics from the web:*



germandoyle said:


> El recien inagurado malecon tajamar que ha sido adoptado por ciudadanos cancunenses para recreacion y ejercicio sobre todo en la ciclopista.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malecon Tajamar, pics from the web:*



germandoyle said:


> El recien inagurado malecon tajamar que ha sido adoptado por ciudadanos cancunenses para recreacion y ejercicio sobre todo en la ciclopista.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics from the web:*



marte said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics from the web:*



marte said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics by Polkator:*



germandoyle said:


> un plus


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics by Polkator:*



germandoyle said:


> un plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics by hefestion:*



germandoyle said:


> un plus


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



marte said:


> continuamos de paseo por Cancun ;-)


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Regio_MTY said:


> Una de Cancún:
> 
> 
> Cancun , Mexico Sunset por brittany_millan, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Charlycunmx:*



Charlycunmx said:


> *Unas panorámicas de Tajamar*
> 
> Desde la Gran Plaza:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



marte said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Another angle of Cancun, the suburbia. Pics from the web:*



germandoyle said:


> Cancun
> 
> algunas zonas habitacionales clase media y media baja


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



amigoendf said:


> Party time





germandoyle said:


>


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Playa del Carmen (my photos 8/2012)









Playa del Carmen (my photos 8/2012)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Costa Maya (my photos 10/2005)


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By LANCER:*



LANCER. said:


> Cancún Quintana Roo por LANCER., en Flickr
> 
> 
> Cancún Quintana Roo por LANCER., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



marte said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



marte said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



marte said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



roccocancun said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



roccocancun said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



marte said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


> si señores, esto es cancun, asique a loq ue ruje chencha


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



marte said:


> hermosas tomas mergedbear ;-)


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


> cancun


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


> cancun


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


> cancun


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


I hate photobucket.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



cocono said:


> Más de Cancún


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



cocono said:


> Más de Cancún


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


> style of life


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Cancun*



blue_man100 said:


> Cancún por Luismontalv0, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Riviera Maya por Luismontalv0, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Cancun*



cocono said:


> Cancún, Q. Roo
> 
> Por Viajero981
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More awesome pics*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web*



germandoyle said:


>


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

Cancun is the miami of latin america and mexico


----------



## Giotto (Nov 8, 2014)

nice pics from Cancun!


----------

